# T Bullets



## Cavani (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Just wondered if anyone has had any experience with T-Bullets thinking of maybe giving it a go in the new year now I have passed the big 40 looking to try and get into the best shape as possible.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I've always found hollow points more effective myself, especially at close range.


----------

